# Which model PS3?



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

As the thread says, which model ps3 should one go for at xmas?


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Slim line is really your only choice.. as far as hd space it really depends on how much space you need/want and budget :thumb:


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a launch model and have never had an issue with HD so cant see why would need anything other than the base model. But it would really depend on what you intend to "store" on there, If you want to "Buy" films and store them the High Def versions quickly swallow up your disk space:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Think about the slim 120gb. If you somehow need more HD space then you can always connect an external hardrive up.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will really only be for playing games. Dont see myself storing any films on it. Can anyone recommend the best places to buy from?


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Culainn said:


> Thanks guys. Will really only be for playing games. Dont see myself storing any films on it. Can anyone recommend the best places to buy from?


Game is the cheapeast at the mo....  
followed by john lewis :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sainsburys had it on offer the other day for £200 but i'm not sure if that offer is still running.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Picked up a 320GB slim with FIFA and GT5 from currys. Was £280


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rich-hill said:


> Picked up a 320GB slim with FIFA and GT5 from currys. Was £280


bargain :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sony-playstation-3-320gb-bundle-with-gt5-fifa-11-08952694-pdt.html

There you go. It seems daft when it's £279 for just the 320GB and then there's this. So 2 games for £5 essentially.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Toys 'R' Us are selling a 320gb with GT5 for £269 i think. Last week i upgraded to a 320gb from Game. It came with Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit and Playstation move for £285. 

That was by far the best deal as the move is £50 on its own. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont need a ps3 but that is a good deal imho.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

silverback said:


> i dont need a ps3 but that is a good deal imho.


Yep sure is the best deal at that time. It was last Thursday, and Game get new deals every Friday, i asked the guy what they were too see if i could get a better package, but this was staying on for another week and was the best 

Having said that though, Playstation Move is still in the box :lol:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys, Much appreciated as always.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

*Took the plunge*

Ok so after much consideration I have taken the plunge and ordered the PS3.

The option I went for was

320GB Playstation 3 with Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition

Total Cost was £269

Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Now you need a wheel to play GT5 on. lol


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Now you need a wheel to play GT5 on. lol


I know, ive just been reading some reviews. Anyone recommend any?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like my Logitech Driving force wireless, Maplins for £25 absolute bargain.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Culainn said:


> Ok so after much consideration I have taken the plunge and ordered the PS3.
> 
> The option I went for was
> 
> ...


Hi Culainn
Where did you get this deal as I am looking to get a PS3 this week. And another question can normal dvds be played on the ps3 or does it just play blue rays? Thanks 
Simon


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MCZ2047 said:


> Hi Culainn
> Where did you get this deal as I am looking to get a PS3 this week. And another question can normal dvds be played on the ps3 or does it just play blue rays? Thanks
> Simon


it will play normal dvds no prob:thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

MCZ2047 said:


> Hi Culainn
> Where did you get this deal as I am looking to get a PS3 this week. And another question can normal dvds be played on the ps3 or does it just play blue rays? Thanks
> Simon


Hey Simon,

Got this deal from Amazon.co.uk. They offer free super saver delivery so make sure to select this before you check out. They also offer a free HDMI cable and free controller trigger as a bundle.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Went into Game to get my dad one today, still got that great deal.

Although i got him 320GB Fifa11 & GT5 for £285 :thumb:


----------

